# Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen



## Albedo (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Forum.

Ich habe, was sonst, einige Probleme mit Algen, aber auch mit meinen Wasserpflanzen welche ja eigentlich den Algen die Nährstoffe rauben sollten.
Habe mich so gut es geht schlau gemacht, Wasserwerte studiert, und versucht die die Zusammenhänge bestmöglich zu verstehen, aber hier endet mein wissen, deshalb bitte ich um Hilfe.

Teichdaten:
ca 15.000 L
ca 25 m² etwa 50% Schwimmteil
Wasserumwälzung von Skimmer mit Pumpe Aqumax Eco 4000 in einen Filter Biotec 5 (ohne UV-C). Zusätzlich noch einen Teil des transportierten Wassers in einen kleinen Tonnenfilter abgezweigt, welcher dann einen Bachlauf mit kleinen Becken beliefert, die Becken sind bepflanzt.

Wasserwerte:
GH 14
KH  6
PH  8 
O2  8 mg/l
NO³ 100 mg/l
NO² fast 0 

Kurze Vorgeschichte:
1. Jahr (August) Teich mit Brunnen- Leitungswasser befüllt (ca. 50:50), Wasserpflanzen gekauft, alles OK.
Dann kamen zwar ein paar Algen (Wasser etwas grün), aber war nicht verwundert da ja neu angelegt, und Winter gut überstanden.

2. Jahr, im Frühjahr etwas Schlamm entfernen müssen, wurde teilweise abgesaugt aber nun ausschliesslich Brunnenwasser nachgefüllt. An den heissen Tagen war das Wasser extrem grün, viel Wasser gewechselt, wieder Brunnwasser rein.

3. Jahr (heuer), vor 4 Wochen war Extremreinigung notwendig, locker 100 Liter Schlamm entfernt, und wieder mit Brunnenwasser aufgefüllt.

2 Wochen später hat sich überall schon wieder ein Algen-Schlammteppich gebildet. 
Bisher testete ich immer Ph, KH, GH sogar O2, alle Werte waren immer im grünen Bereich, aber spätestens nun dämmerte es: Nitrattest gekauft - Ergebnis: locker 100mg/L.
Gegenprobe beim Brunnenwasser: das gleiche.  Unser Grund war vormals ein Acker, und was machen die Bauern --> düngen, hätte ich vor wissen müssen.
Habe zwar sofort einen Wasserwechsel durchgeführt, etwa 50%, aber es noch nicht ganz optimal, doch eher beunruhigend, da es jetzt bei der vielen Sonne wieder sehr grün wurde. Und leider habe wir uns in der ersten Panikwelle zu mitteln wie Wasserklar und Algosol überreden lassen.

Nun steigen auch ständig diese Algen auf, manchmal faustgroße Klumpen.
 
Ich fische diese so gut es geht sofort heraus, dies könnte aber gut und gerne eine Dauerbeschäftigung an sonnigen Tagen sein.

Was mir auch sehr viel Kopfzerbrechen bereitet sind die Wasserpflanzen, die sollten ja die Nährstoffe bestmöglich verbrauchen.
Trotz des hohen Nitratgehaltes bisher (welcher ja bei solch hohen Werten Wachstumsbremsend wirken soll ?), begannen die Pflanzen im Frühling trotzdem wunderbar zu gedeihen. Aber plötzlich beginnt alles zu lahmen, Blattspitzen und ganze Blätter werden gelb, an Gräsern im Wasser bilden sich Algenteppiche usw.
 

Einigen Pflanzen macht es weniger aus, zB. Seerose, auch das neu gekaufte __ Hornkraut (links) zeigt sich kaum beeindruckt, aber das von vorigen Jahr (rechts) wiederum sieht erbärmlich aus.
 

Oder eine andere Pflanze.
 

Ganz seltsam die __ Wasserpest, sie gilt doch als anspruchslose Wucherpflanze und Nährstoffverbraucher Nr.1, nicht bei unserem Teich, seit 3 Wochen vielleicht 1 cm. Oder eine Wasserlilie, schon nach wenigen Tagen waren die feinen Wasserwurzeln mit Algen behaftet, verkümmerte innerhalb von 3 Wochen zu einem braunen Klumpen, tot.

Mir kommt vor das dieser Effekt mit steigender Temperatur auftritt, ob das was damit zu tun hat weiss ich nicht.

Was läuft hier falsch, der Nitratgehalt ist bestimmt noch zu hoch (oder?), aber warum starten die Pflanzen trotzdem und beginnen erst später zu kränkeln?
Ich würde ja gerne mehr Pflanzen kaufen, aber wozu, um sie dann später verkümmern zu sehen?
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Was könnten das für Algen im ersten Bild sein? (oder sind das bereits abgestorbene Algen aufgrind der Mitteln?)
Ich kann auch noch ander Bilder nachreichen wenn das förderlich ist.

Danke.


----------



## axel (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Albedo !

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichfreunden !:willkommen 

Das ist ja nicht so schön bei Dir mit den Algen . Kannst Du mal Fotos von Deinem Teich einstellen . Was für ein Substrat hast Du den in Deinem Teich ?
Wo kommt den der viele Schlamm her . Fallen bei Dir  im Herbst viele Blätter in den Teich . Also ich bräuchte schon noch ein paar Infos .
Hab auch seit Herbst letzten Jahres so ein 15000 Liter Teich mit Schwimmbereich . Bis jetzt ist mein Wasser klar mit wenig Fadenalgen .
Wie heißt Du den mit Vornamen ?


Lg

axel


----------



## Albedo (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Axel,

ich heiße Albert.

Ok, bringe gerne weitere Infos ein.

Das ist der Teich (erstes Jahr), ein Regenerations- und Schwimmteil, welcher in der Mitte (unter Brücke) einen 25 cm tiefen Übergang hat.
 
Der Schwimmteil hat eine maximale Tiefe von 2,3 Meter.

Das Wasser wird am einen Ende des Teiches im Regenerationsteil abgesaugt und am anderen Ende Schwimmteil „gefiltert“ wieder eingelassen.
Der Regenerationsteil hat 3 Tiefen, viel Sumpf-Flachwasserzone (0-30 cm), einiges an Mittelzone (ca.50 cm), und Tiefzone mit etwa 1 Meter Tiefe.
 

Hier noch ein Bild vom Bachlauf, die kleinen Becken sind mit __ Schilf bepflanzt, zwischendrinnen befindet sich auch Lavagestein.
Das Bild entstand im Frühjahr nach der Reinigung, das Schilf ist gerade am austreiben.
 

Es gibt keine Fische, nur das von der Natur selbst herangetragene Leben wie Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer, usw.
Diese Tiere scheinen sich auch recht wohl zu fühlen, haben gut überwintert und vermehren sich munter weiter.

Substrat verwenden wir keines, die Wasserpflanzen wurden in feinen bis groben Schotter eingepflanzt.
(wurde uns dazu geraten, da die Wasserpflanzen dann die Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser verbrauchen sollen).

Der Schlamm ist scheinbar das Produkt der abgestorbenen Algen die sich angesammelt haben, ansonsten weiss ich auch nicht woher diese Massen kommen.
Blätter fallen eigentlich nur sehr wenige in den Teich, Hauptsächlich nur von Bambus im Hintergrund (2. Bild, links oben).
Wir hatten bisher nach jeder Reinigung, innerhalb von kürzester Zeit wieder einen seltsamen, grün-braunen Belag, auf allem: Teichfolie, Steine, Pflanzen, Wurzeln,usw.

Der Grund ist uns seit kurzem ja bewusst, da Nitratwert zu hoch.

Jetzt gerade wird es täglich schlimmer, fast jeder Tag sonnig, das Wasser ist jetzt schon tief grün, Sichtweite keinen halben Meter mehr.
Das Bild stammt noch von voriger Woche, jetzt ist noch schlimmer.
 

Voriges Jahr hatte der Teich dies wenigstens bis in den Hochsommer durchgehalten bei fast 30 Grad (Wassertemperatur), momentan hat es gerade mal 22 Grad.

Sollten irgendwo Fehler sein, bitte mitteilen - Danke.

Schön das es bei dir so gut klappt, ein paar wenige Fadenalgen sollen ja ein gutes Zeichen für ein gesundes Wasser sein.


----------



## axel (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

hallo Albert ! 

Das ist aber eine wunderschöne Anlage ! 
Und wirklich gut durchdacht ! 
In Deinem Regenerationsbreich sind ja sehr wenig Pflanzen zu sehen.   
Da würd ich aber schon noch ein paar Pflanzen einsetzen .
Vielleicht mit Blähton als Substrat der soll ja die Nährstoffe etwas puffern .
Ich hab aber auch nur 2 - 4 mm Kies als Substrat Im Pflanzenfilter .
Ich hoffe es helfen Dir noch andere mit Tips.
Ich würd sogar ein paar kleine Fische wie Gründlinge und Goldritzen mirt einsetzen . Ich glaube  die putzen meinen Teich auch etwas weil ich nichts dazu füttere. 
Die Algen die Du hast sind ja Schwebalgen , die könntest Du zur Not auch mit ner UV Lampe bekämpfen , ich hatte meine aber bis jetzt noch nicht in Betrieb.

Erst mal Danke für Deine Fotos !

Lg 

axel


----------



## Albedo (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Axel!

Danke, Danke  , schön zu hören.
Meine Frau und ich hatten uns den Teich selbst so geplant, auch mit dem Kreislauf und Bachlauf, und hoffen (leider noch immer) das die Rechnung mal auf geht und das Konzept greift.

Das eine Bild ist im Frühjahr entstanden (ich gehe davon aus das du Bild 2 meinst).
Das war noch im Frühjahr, wir haben in der Zwischenzeit noch ein paar Pflanzen gekauft, und es ist so, das die meisten Pflanzen sehr schleppend wachsen, ich reiche heute Abend ein aktuelles Bild nach.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit im Sommer nehmen einige Pflanzen schaden und verlieren teilweise sogar an Substanz, welche sie im Frühjahr gewonnen haben.
Also ein Rückschritt.
Natürlich kann der Teich noch mehr Pflanzen vertragen, aber erst wenn ich sicher sein kann warum die Pflanzen so krank sind, das geht ganz schön ins Geld.

Fische möchte meine Frau eher nicht  , da hat sie Angst das diese zu neugierig werden und knabbern, und auch sonst hat sie ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl   

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden der mir bestätigen kann ob zu viel Nitrat (Werte um 100 mg/l) die Pflanzen schädigen kann?
Und bis zu welchen Werten ist Nitrat für Pflanzen schädlich?
Falls ja, gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Nitrat zu entfernen, oder neu einlassen?
Oder gibt es noch andere Werte als die oben genannten, welche zu beachten sind?
Kann es sein das hier eine Algenart im Spiel ist welche die Pflanzen so „bremst“?

LG
Albert


----------



## axel (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Albert 

Da hat Deine Frau aber Recht ! Die Fische sind ganz schön neugirig  
Beim Wasserpflanzen setzen sind mir die Goldritzen fast durch die Hände geschwommen . Bin ja mal gespannt ob die auch angeschwommen kommen wenn ich mal in ganzer Größe im Teich bin 
Na meine Pflanzen haben ja auch den ersten Sommer vor sich , mal sehen wie die den überstehen. Ich hab ja den halben Tag Schatten auf den Teich 
Einige Pflanzen entwickeln sich wohl nachdem sie geblüht haben etwas zurück glaube ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben. 
Aber das zu viel Nitrat schädlich für die Pflanzen sein soll kann ich mir nicht vorstellen , gibt aber bestimmt auch Ausnahmen .   
Die größten Fehler bei den Wasserpflanzenwachstum sehe ich eher darin das 
die Wassertiefe nicht stimmt und ob die Pflanzen schattig halbschattig oder sonnig stehen sollen.
Meine Unterwasserpflanzen mickern wegen zu wenig Nitrat im Wasser . 
Meine anderen Wasserpflanzen hat ich mit einen Ballen Teicherde versehen und Fließ herumgewickelt und eingesetzt .  Ich weiß das soll man nicht machen wegen der Nährstoffe die ins Wasser gelangen können . Aber mein Teich ist noch zu Nährstoffarm und die Wasserpflanzen werden ja in fetter Erde gezogen . Die würden zum Anfang also erst mal ganz schön mickern bei meinem nährstoffarmen Wasser , denke ich .
Nitrat kannst Du entfernen wenn es Dir gelingt die Schwebalgen herauszufischen  Warn Scherz . 
Ich denke durch Teilwasserwechsel mit nitratarmen Wasser kannst Du das Nitrat senken . Ich würd das durch Verdunstung verlorene Wasser immer durch nitratarmes Wasser ergänzen .  Oder wie ich schon geschrieben hab Blähton in den Teich einbringen als Pufferspeicher für Nitrat  . 
Schilf und Iris hab ich ohne Teicherde im Pflanzenfilter , die verbrauchen wohl viel Nitrat .
Ach auf den Rand der ist im Schwimmbereich unter Wasser ist kannst Du ja Blumenkästen mit Iris stellen . Hab ja auch so einen Rand unter Wasser im Badebereich , da stehen auch Blumenkästen .

Gruß

axel


----------



## Albedo (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Alex,

habe mir gerade deine Bilder vom Teich angesehen.
Ist sehr schön gelungen und sieht sauber aus,  nicht nur das Design auch das Wasser  
Die feinen Abstufungen für die Pflanzzonen finde auch toll, da kann man sehr gezielt pflanzen.
Na bei diesen Temperaturen ist ein Vollbad nicht mehr weit entfernt  

Habe hier nun die aktuellen Bilder von heute:
 

Die oberste Zone ist mit allem möglichen bepflanzt, bin momentan ganz erfreut über die afrikanische __ Calla (vorne links), sie fühlt sich im Moment ganz wohl  . Muss diese aber im Winter ins Haus holen da nicht winterhart  


 

In der nächst tieferen Zone sind __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Wasserpest eine kleine Seerose und noch ein paar andere Pflanzen.
Ganz unten gibt es dann noch 3 Seerosen.

Na da hatte meine Frau ja die richtige Vorahnung, sie würde den Teich wohl eher meiden  
Das kennen wir auch von den Goldfischen eines Bekannten, da braucht man nur an einer bestimmte Stelle des Teichrandes stehen (die Fütterungsstelle) und die Fischlein kommen wie ein paar junge Hunde herangeschossen mit breit aufgerissenen Maul, sieht superwitzig aus  

Klingt ja viel versprechend, wir haben das __ Schilf (eine kleine Sorte) und __ Iris in den Becken des Bachlaufes. 

Werde mal mit Blähton und Wasserwechsel weiterversuchen.
Kann es sein das manche Pflanzen mehr "anderes" Substrat benötigen als nur im Schotter gepflanzt zu sein ?

LG
Albert


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Albert.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!

Da Ihr im gesamten Schwimmbereich keine Pflanzen habt, ist m.M.n. der Regenerationsbereich viel zu dünn besetzt..... da besteht dringend noch Aufstockungsbedarf.
Zu hohe Nitratwerte hemmen am ehesten die Unterwasserpflanzen - siehe auch Aquaristik! Die Sumpfpflanzen sollte das weniger beeindrucken.

Du könntest in den Schotter mal überall vorsichtig ein oder zwei Brocken Lehm an die Wurzeln drücken und wieder abdecken, damit die Algen nichts davon haben. Im Lehm sind auch Spurenelemente eingelagert, die den Pflanzen so besser zur Verfügung stehen.

Wasserwechsel/Auffüllen, wie schon von Axel beschrieben, möglichst nur mit nährstoffarmen Wasser (wie siehts denn mit Regenwasser/Zisterne aus?). 
Dein "__ Hornkraut" im ersten Beitrag ist übrigens eine __ Papageienfeder... die mag in meinem eher harten Wasser auch nicht so richtig wuchern.
Es gibt immer Pflanzen, die kommen mit den Wasserwerten besser zurecht und welche, die gehen nach 1-2 Jahren eben ein.
Daher sollte man in den ersten Jahren möglichst viel ausprobieren und immer wieder ergänzen. Durch den Regen werden die WW in jedem Teich mit der Zeit anders....

Der Blähton zum Abbau von N macht nur Sinn, wenn er in einem bewachsenen Bodenfilter (bitte mal Suchfunktion nutzen) eingebaut ist und so die entsprechenden Bakterien diese Arbeit verrichten können.  Ansonsten leistet der Blähton nicht mehr als Lava oder ein anderes Substrat.... Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien jeglicher Art.


----------



## günter-w (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Albert, willkommen bei uns. Es sieht so aus das deine Pflanzzonen nicht ganz stimmen. Etwas mehr Pflanzen könnte deine Anlage noch vertragen. Nach dem Bild zu urteilen sind das Schwebalgen und das lässt auf Nährstoffüberhang schliessen. Am besten klärteichpflanzen verwenden ( Carexarten)


----------



## axel (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Albert !

Ich hatte Vorgestern auch son grünlichen Schimmer im Teich . Schwebalgen.
Die kommen wohl wenns Wasser wärmer wird. Bei mir hat die UV Lampe geholfen , aber nur solange die in Betrieb war . Hatte sie gestern wieder aus geschalten , Wasser ist wieder etwas grünlich. 
Na ja . mich können die Schwebalgen nicht abhalten in den Teich zu springen .
Kurzfristig hilft ne UV Lampe sehr , aber sie beseitigt halt nicht die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich .

Lg  

axel


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Albert,
Deine Teichanlage gefällt mir richig gut, das ist ein klasse Konzept, die Brücke, der Badeteich - richtig gut geplant in Größe, Form und Tiefenprofil, einfach klasse!     Letztes Wochenende war ich mal wieder am Teich meiner Eltern (mitllerweile 10 Jahre alt), und auch da finde ich die Kommentare meiner Vorredner bestätigt: mehr Pflanzen. Die Idee von Annett mit dem Lehm ist gut (haben meine Eltern nicht, aber dafür einiges an Schlamm, und am Anfang wie bei Dir über 3 Jahre grünes Wasser - bis eben die Wasserpflanzen anfingen zu wuchern).
Aus dem, was ich bislang dem Forum entnehmen konnte, mangelt es bei Dir noch am Pflanzenwuchs. Lehm neben Steinen im Substrat ist eine gute Ergänzung, um ein konstantes Nährstoffangebot an Mineralien zu gewährleisten. So lange Du nicht eine "kritische Masse" an Wasserpflanzen erreicht hast (Geduld, leider), wird sich die Situation nicht wesentlich bessern.


----------



## Kurt (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Albert,

sehr schöne Anlage - nur der Filterteich ist zu nackt!!!!!
da gibts nur einen Tipp - mehr Pflanzen!!!  Div. Gräser am Randbereich einfach zwischen die Steine klemmen, auch __ Fieberklee braucht kein Substrat und wuchert enorm, __ Wasserminze auch.  
Dann in tieferen Bereichen Laichkräuter, __ Seekanne und mehr __ Wasserpest.

Gegen trübes Wasser keine Mittel einsetzen sondern mehr Pflanzen für weniger Geld kaufen.  Auch viele __ Schnecken, damit der Film auf den Steinen abgegrast wird.  Übrigens - hast du am Anfang mit ein paar Kübeln Wasser aus einem anderen Teich '*geimpft' - danach  starten die Organismen viel schneller durch.

Sieh mal den ANhang - so sieht ein Pflanzenfilter aus!

Schöne Grüße und viel Erfolg
Kurt


----------



## Albedo (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo @All!

Danke für Eure Beiträge.

Nun ja, habe ich schon befürchtet das es zu wenige Pflanzen sind, nun muss ich weiter aufforsten  

Danke Annett für die Berichtigung meiner falsch erkannten __ Papageienfeder, man lernt nie aus  

Zisterne haben wir keine, und Regenwassernutzung wäre bei uns nur mit enormen Aufwand möglich.
Werde mal unseren Bauchlauf mit gebrochenen Blähton bestücken, in Verbindung mit dem vorhanden __ Schilf und der __ Iris, welche sich dort sehr wohl fühlen und sich starkt ausbreiten, sollte ein ähnlicher Effekt wie beim Bodenfilter möglich sein.

Meine Sorgen bezüglich der Wasserpflanzen sind momentan auch ein bisschen geringer geworden, nun weiss ich mittlerweile welche Pflanzen sich besser zurechtfinden.
Da ich seit ca. 1 Woche Wasserwechsel durchführe konnte ich sogar jetzt schon bei 2-3 Pflanzen eine Besserung feststellen.
Statt dem enorm harten und Nitratverseuchten Brunnenwasser fülle ich nun unser weicheres und ganz Nitratarmes Wasser nach.
Unsere Werte momentan:

GH: 8
KH: 5
PH: 8
NO³: ca. 20-40 

KH müsste ich wohl wieder etwas anheben wenn ich nicht irre  aber der Nitratwert ist wesentlich besser.

Werde Eure Ratschläge mal ausführen - Danke.

Aber leider wieder ein Rückschlag.
Gestern gab es ein Gewitter mit viel Regen.
Am nächsten Morgen sah unser Teich so aus :evil :evil :evil 
 
Das ist über Nacht passiert.   

Gruß
Albert


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Albert,

er ist halt grün.. vor Algen.
Gibt schlimmeres. 

Ich weiß nicht, obs erträglich für Euch ist, aber ich würde die Flachzone im Schwimmbereich auf jeden Fall noch bepflanzen. Muss ja nicht direkt auf die Folie sein. Elfriede hatte Kisten mit Pflanzen bestückt....
Vielleicht eine Lösung für Euch?


----------



## Albedo (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Annett,

sorry das es etwas länger gedauert hat.
Habe den Teich jetzt mal einige Zeit beobachtet.

Nun kann ich bereits eine deutliche Besserung der Pflanzen feststellen. Die meisten Pflanzen haben kaum noch gelbe Blätter, statt dessen kommt nun saftiges grün zum vorschein  

Danke Annett für den Hinweis mit dem harten Wasser  , das hätte ich mir nicht gedacht.

Jetzt kann ich mich sorgenfrei auf neue Pflanzen konzentrieren, da nun das Problem bzw. Ursache für das schlechte Wachstum behoben sein sollte.
Nun kann ich mir problemlos neue Pflanzen besorgen ohne Angst zu haben das sie mir wieder verkümmern.
Sogar Wasserhyazinten möchte ich nochmal versuchen (hatte mich im ersten Beitrag geirrt, als ich Wasserlilien geschrieben hatte  )

Die zusätzliche Bepflanzung im Schwimmteil wird wohl notwendig sein, aber sollten es zwingend Flachzonenpflanzen sein?
Ich hätte mir eher gedacht das ich unkrautartige Untwerwasserpflanzen, wie zB. __ Papageienfeder die bei uns super wuchert, in einer etwa 1,5 Meter tiefen Treppe platziere. In einer der Ecken würde diese kaum stören.
Solche stark wachsenden Pflanzen müssten doch relativ stark Nährstoffe verbrauchen, oder?

@Kurt

Geimpft hatte ich damals leider nicht. Da ich mir aber demnächst von einem alten Schotterteich ein paar Wasserpflanzen "borgen" möchte, werde ich auch gleich ein paar Eimer nachreichen. 
Die __ Wasserpest ist bei mir nach wie vor ein Sorgenkind, diese bleibt zwar grün, macht aber kaum einen Schritt nach vorn  
Die Papageienfeder hingegen wächst sehr gut  

Sollte unser Bachlauf nicht ähnlich wie ein solcher Pflanzenfilter arbeiten?
Welcher übrigens sehr hübsch aussieht, und bestimmt mehr Bepflanzung als unser gesamter Teich hat  

Viele Grüße
Albert


----------



## Cleud (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Albert!

Auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für unser Algenproblem bin ich über Deinen Thread gestolpert.
Genauso schauts bei uns auch!

Wie sieht Euer Teich mittlerweile aus?
Was hat Deiner Meinung nach am Besten geholfen?
Vor allem gegen diese Algen-Klumpen...

LG
Claudia


----------

